
Behind the Johns Hopkins University coronavirus dashboard - pseudolus
https://www.natureindex.com/news-blog/behind-johns-hopkins-university-coronavirus-dashboard
======
Zenst
I will say it has held up very well under the loads it will be experiencing
and seen it evolve bit by bit since the very start and using it daily since
that early january inception and been interesting slowly see it's reference
appear and grow in usage across the various avenues of the internet.

------
glofish
I always felt the dashboard looked and felt sensationalist and provided less
information than what it could have.

Most of the view is used up to create a map that looks more like a board game,
and perhaps fits people's perception of what a pandemic map "should look like"
rather than being a resource of utility.

Those large red circles of arbitrary sizes don't scale well.

There many better alternatives IMHO, like the Worldometer corona tracker.

------
pier25
It's a shame they don't get more technical on how they are processing 1B hits
per day.

~~~
jacobajit
They’re not hosting it, so that’s not a direct concern. It’s hosted on
arcgis.org

~~~
pier25
Ah thanks, I assumed Arcgis was a project by them too.

